# Oar Lock Rod Holders



## jgp12000 (Nov 11, 2011)

I made these with 1.5" channel aluminum and Driftmaster rod holders, trying them out this afternoon.


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 11, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## overboard (Nov 11, 2011)

nice. most people don't think of these as an extra, removable, pin type mount for something.


----------



## olbrazosDon (Nov 14, 2011)

How about a picture of the oar lock. How did you attach the rod holders to the oar lock? I have been thinking of doing something simular, in fact adding some more oar locks up front and in the back. They could be used for crappie, and catfish and in the back for trolling.


----------



## bcbouy (Nov 15, 2011)

scotty makes an oarlock mounted rod holder. i have 2


----------



## MOE (Nov 15, 2011)

That is a great idea =D> 

You reckon the hold holder itself would fit in the oar lock if you only needed one for each side? I was looking at the clamp on ones, but might get a couple of that kind instead.


----------



## olbrazosDon (Nov 17, 2011)

I have looked all over the Internet and these rod holders seemed to me the best for the money. 

I found them on ebay. This is what I am buying. Check out his hole line. He seems to be

a good person/I conversed by email and he seemed to want to work with you any he can.

He only sells on ebay but you can communicate with him through ebay/email.

https://stores.ebay.com/Hills-Boat-Rigging-and-Wire-Forms


----------



## tepponogu (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey jgp, how did these work out for you? I'm thinking of borrowing this idea from you. My only concern is getting the front poles out a different distance from the boat than the rears as I usually troll with my brother. Thanks!


----------

